# Muzzle Break and Scope Questions



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

What exactly does a muzzle break do? Advantages vs. disadvantages?

And

What do the numbers in scope descriptions mean. Example: Simmons Pro-Hunter 3-9x40mm??

Thank You.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Buy a rifle in a caliber that you can handle and you'll not have to worry about a muzzle break.
The first numbers are the magnification(3x up to 9x) and the second number is the size, in mm of the objective lens. The larger the objective the more light it'll bring in up to a point. Exit pupil is also important as to how much light you'll see coming from your scope. 
My personal rule of thumb is 1x per 100 yrds. but 2x would work ok too. Anything more then that and you'll have problems with the really close shots. Remember, on 2x a deer at 30 yrds. will look like it's only 15 yrds. away and depending on field of view that may be too much to see anything much but the hair on the animal, you really want to see the entire animal if you can. JMHO, YMMV.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

3-9x40mm 3-9 Means it has a variable zoom ranging from three to nine times and the 40mm is the size of the objective lens. :sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

ahh dang i was beat i knew i should have paid attention in keyboarding class i type to slow. lol


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> What exactly does a muzzle break do? Advantages vs. disadvantages?


Advantages

it will decrease the recoil of firearms by by redirecting exiting gas



> A good quality properly installed Muzzlebreak can not only make your gun more comfortable to shoot but can also virtually eliminate most problems resulting from the felt recoil.
> It's understandable how trigger anticipation can be a serious problem with most shooters, not just the bench and varmint shooter but also the hunter. Most shooters that experience trigger anticipation either don't know they are experiencing it or don't understand why.
> 
> The recoil from any gun - especially the large magnums - can cause real problems. Jerking or slapping the trigger, pushing the gun, healing, lifting or turning your head are reactions resulting from trigger anticipation and they can all dramatically change the point of impact of your shot.


Disadvantages

muzzle velocity is decreased

it will also decrease your ability to hear unless you wear very good ear protection

Here is a good reference page for firearms

http://www-medlib.med.utah.edu/WebPath/ ... INTRO.html



> What do the numbers in scope descriptions mean. Example: Simmons Pro-Hunter 3-9x40mm??


3x9 is the magnification factor of the scope, 40 mm is the size.

Bob


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

everyone on this forum is always so helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Muzzle velocity is only loss when you cut holes in to the tube. Most of them are screwed on. This would not create any loss in velocity.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Your scope has the ability to see 120-360 times that of normal vistion. Its a standard scope equation (3x40=120 and 9x40=360). Its used for all things from gun scopes to spotting scopes to micro scopes.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Invector said:


> Your scope has the ability to see 120-360 times that of normal vistion. Its a standard scope equation (3x40=120 and 9x40=360). Its used for all things from gun scopes to spotting scopes to micro scopes.


??? What's you talkin' 'bout Willis?
The 3-9 part is simply magnification. On 3x you'll see the object 3 times closer then it really is. The 40mm part is the objective lens diameter, that's all that it is. It's the part that gathers the light and passes it thru the exit pupil where your eye will see it. Generally speaking, the larger the objective lens the more light it'll gather and the higher the magnification the closer the object will apear.


----------

